# Xpel Headlight Film Installed



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I installed the Xpel headlight protection kit today. The kit was $50 shipped. It took me about 45 minutes start to finish. Tools used were a spray bottle with 3:1 water/alcohol mix, heat gun on low, and the included scraper. Overall it went fairly well, and turned out with just a few small bubbles left. This was my first time working with headlight films.

Tips include:
1. Watch a few videos before attempting. This made it so much easier to understand.
2. Read the directions. 
3. Use lots of solution.
4. Start from the grille side of the headlight. Anchor that piece, then move onto the rest.

For the little bump out, it was easiest to apply the rest of the film first while leaving an open space there. That void got filled with solution, then all the other bubbles were pressed out before tackling that space. Basically the heat gun was used to shrink the film onto the headlamp. Bubbles were removed after that. 

I'd rate this install a 3/10 on the difficulty scale. It wasn't too difficult. A heat gun is a requirement, not a nice thing to have.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had my headlights done about 10 days ago....all but one of the little bubbles have "cooked" out so far, and the last one should be gone soon.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any pictures?


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Most vinyls get bubbles and they disappear after a week or so. Pics would be sweet to see


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't get any pics of the install since my hands were covered in solution, and it went fairly quickly. I'll get some pics of the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures after 2 days. There are still a few bubbles. This is from sitting out in the sun, with no driving. The bubbles and cloudiness should go away in a week or so. 





































This is our Honda Fit. The Fit was a much harder installation due to the curvature of the headlights. 



















The heat gun came in invaluable for stretching/shrinking the film to fit. If I didn't have one, the installation wouldn't have been possible. I took my time and used lots of solution to help move the film around before final placement. 

Overall, it came out okay, and I'm glad to have learned a new skill.


----------

